# Autumn



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

The morning sun was just coming over the mountains and illuminated this ridge with its panoply of larches...


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful light. Very nice shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful light. Very nice shot. Well done, dpc.



Thanks, Click, I appreciate it.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

The verge of Vermilion Lake by Banff three days ago. T'would have been nice if there had been a cloud or two in the sky but...


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

verysimplejason said:


>




Nice picture. I like it.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

Not much of a picture, I realize, but I like the colours.


----------



## andarx (Oct 3, 2015)

Bicycle lane


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks dpc. That place got a potential especially if you can go down to those trees... Another of mine. I've played around with the color sliders in LR.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

Rural ditch. I like the layered colours.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2015)

Prairie slough


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2015)

The local reservoir this morning. I like all the blue for some reason or other. My apologies, but these pictures were taken with a Fujifilm X100 'classic'.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2015)

The Canon version of my last posting.


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2015)

Verge of a golf course, two perspectives. I know I'm violating the rule of thirds etcetera, etcetera, but I like it this way.


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2015)

September 2014 at Bow Lake in the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2015)

Foothills of the Rocky Mountains in south-western Alberta.


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 16, 2015)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## triggermike (Nov 21, 2015)

One from western Illinois, eastern Iowa and one from Maryland . . .


----------



## andarx (Nov 21, 2015)

Forest in Poland


----------



## a2format (Nov 21, 2015)

Fall in Thuringia


----------



## larusejunior (Dec 2, 2015)

Central Park-NYC / Oct.2015


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Central Park-NYC / Oct.2015



Beautiful series. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Central Park-NYC / Oct.2015




Beautifully done!


----------

